# Who flys in a speaker from Austria for a club meeting?



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

The Capital Cichlid Association does.

April 14th 2pm

Anton Lamboj will be speaking on Pelvicachromis.
John F Kennedy High School

Silver Spring MD

This is the April meeting of the Capital Cichlid Asssociation 
and visitors are welcome.

Come find out why so many people belong to clubs.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Cool. We had him speak at one of our meetings a couple of years ago. He is well worth seeing, even if you have to drive a ways.


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

Anton is an amazing speaker! If you ever get the chance to meet him, don't pass it up.


----------

